# Poop and Pee and poop and pee and poop and pee..........



## i<3hedgies (Apr 25, 2010)

My hedgehog Hachi poops and pees all the time!! whenever i ake him out of his cage to play and hold him! what do you guys do? where do you put yours when you take them out?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Give him a few minutes to walk around in his cage and pee and poop after waking him up, before you get him out.


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

also depending on his age ge'll grow out of it....mine used to do the same thing but after a couple weeks they stopped.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Mine will do it in the sink, without water, if I set them in there. Then they are usually "safe" for quite awhile of handling. Mine are over a year old, though. I think babies are poop/pee machines from what I've heard.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I always have a towel or blanket on my lap. That way I'm "almost" always hedgie safe. Sometimes they still get through! :lol: 
But I have discovered that Zoey will start to get all fidgetty all of a sudden - that means she has to go. So we put her in the play area until she's done.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Babies are notorious for pooping a peeing. My boy grew out of it, and like krbshappy71, I have learned the routine of potty time. Phinneus will suddenly become very still and (if he's pooping) his nubbin of a tail goes up.


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Mine poos and pees on me at least twice whenever I handle her...and lots of it. Putting a towel on your lap helps to protect against 'accidents'. 

Roxie tends to struggle a lot if she needs to relieve herself, so I usually take that as a sign she needs to go toilet  

I've heard they'll grow out of it so just be patient  Hachi should eventually stop.


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

Anonymous use to poop and pee all the time when I first got him. 
However as he got oolder, and got use to me handeling him more he grew out of it. 
So it may be something your hedgehog will grow out off.


----------

